
A Nashorn Starter for Gradle Users - psanders
https://github.com/psanders/nashorn-gradle-starter
======
vorg
Your site contains 5 tiny files, each written in a different syntax, i.e.

    
    
      README.md - 8 lines of Markdown
      app - 6 lines of bash
      build.gradle - 14 lines of Apache Groovy
      log4j.xml - 18 lines of XML
      main.js - 8 lines of Javascript
    

There's something wrong with the state of the ICT industry when so many
different syntaxes are required for something so simple as getting Gradle to
build some Javascript for the JVM.

